# Anyone know of good old icon sets and tiled wallpapers that would fit with my CDE theme?



## tedbell (Aug 14, 2019)

I have a nice CDE theme for XFCE (https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1231025/). I am looking for a nice old looking icon set and some tiled wallpapers to give it more of a 90s look. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jasonvp (Sep 7, 2019)

tedbell said:


> I have a nice CDE theme for XFCE (https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1231025/). I am looking for a nice old looking icon set and some tiled wallpapers to give it more of a 90s look. Any help would be appreciated.



I can't help you with your question, but: that is some damned impressive work right there.  If I didn't know any better I'd swear I was looking at a genuine CDE desktop.  Nicely done, sir.


----------



## Terpentijn (Sep 7, 2019)

tedbell said:


> I have a nice CDE theme for XFCE (https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1231025/). I am looking for a nice old looking icon set and some tiled wallpapers to give it more of a 90s look. Any help would be appreciated.


I can't help you either, but my greatest compliments on the task you have achived. It looks very very good!


----------



## tedbell (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks guys but that's not mine.  I meant I use that same theme in that link. I did, however, manage to find an even more authentic CDE experience here though: https://github.com/NsCDE/NsCDE
I use the "Chicago95" windows 95 icon pack included here which is the closest to the look I'm after: https://github.com/grassmunk/Chicago95
My install instruction for FreeBSD including a screenshot of my actual desktop are here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/amazing-fvwm-cde-clone.71965/#post-438362


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 7, 2019)

I used to have some good ones on the forums of my old OpenCDE site here: https://web.archive.org/web/20100627122434/http://devio.us/~kpedersen/index.php

But it seems that the way back machine hasn't archived everything. Perhaps you can extract some of the stuff from CDE here: https://sourceforge.net/p/cdesktopenv/code/ci/master/tree/cde/


----------



## tedbell (Sep 8, 2019)

kpedersen said:


> I used to have some good ones on the forums of my old OpenCDE site here: https://web.archive.org/web/20100627122434/http://devio.us/~kpedersen/index.php
> 
> But it seems that the way back machine hasn't archived everything. Perhaps you can extract some of the stuff from CDE here: https://sourceforge.net/p/cdesktopenv/code/ci/master/tree/cde/



Thanks for that! I'll see about trying to make a GTK icon pack for those.


----------

